# Kürschner Farmgebiete



## Manniac (27. September 2008)

Hallo, ich suche ein Gebiet wo man mit Kürschnern in kurzer Zeit viel Geld kürschnern kann.
Wo die Mobs auch schnell respawnen bzw es viele gibt
Kennt da wer ne gute Posi?


----------



## Rhokan (27. September 2008)

Für welchen Skill-Bereich? Horde/Allianz?


----------



## Manniac (27. September 2008)

Skill 375 , Allianz


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. September 2008)

würde sagen Nagrand oder ? Grollhufleder unso ..


----------



## Peter@buffed (27. September 2008)

jo dickes grollhuf leder in nagrand is am besten


----------



## cazimir (27. September 2008)

Ja Nagrand oooder Schergrat um die Schwelle des Todes drum herum.


----------



## Ayvelin (27. September 2008)

Eig. überall? Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man sich aus 5(oder mehr) 1 Grollhufleder machen kann, aber denke ich mal schon ... habe noch keinen Kürschner/Lederer auf 375 (bin aber dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edith schreit gerade, das ich mich bedanken soll bei Meateater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meateater (27. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Eig. überall? Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man sich aus 5(oder mehr) 1 Grollhufleder machen kann, aber denke ich mal schon ... habe noch keinen Kürschner/Lederer auf 375 (bin aber dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NE die gibts nur als ganzes.

Daher wie gesagt Nagrand Grollhufe farmen oder in Schattenmond Schuppen.

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17132

oder

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=23026
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19784

Wenn man die Nagas noch mit wegfarmt kann man sich da lange aufhalten und auch gut Leder farmen, das Gold bringen aber eher die Kobraschuppen, die bei uns ca. 40g pro Stück kosten.


----------



## youngceaser (27. September 2008)

also grollhuf zeugs brignt ordentlich was ich persönliche farme mti meinem jäger meistens be ider hordenstadt links neben dem see dort hats uach noch haufenweise tabulks da habe ich mir meinen lederer skill auch erarbeitet da die grollhufe ab und zu nciht mehr nachkamen mit dem spwanen


----------



## MoneyGhost (27. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> also grollhuf zeugs brignt ordentlich was ich persönliche farme mti meinem jäger meistens be ider hordenstadt links neben dem see dort hats uach noch haufenweise tabulks da habe ich mir meinen lederer skill auch erarbeitet da die grollhufe ab und zu nciht mehr nachkamen mit dem spwanen




Nicht ein Satzzeichen...Netzhautpeitsche inc!

Btt: Nagrand ist echt gut, denn die Grollhufe droppen das begehrte Leder (5g/Stück auf Lothar), sowie normales Knotenhautleder (1,50g/Stück), sowie noch den normalen Loot-Kram und Grollhuffleisch (4g/Stack). Für Lederer daher optimal zum farmen!

Auch zu empfehlen ist das Schattenmondtal wenn du Kobraschuppen farmen willst. Dafür bekommst du um die 30g/Stück, allerdings ist die Dropprate auch eher ungeschmeidig.


----------

